# Building a teeter totter



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My 4 year old niece wants me to build her a teeter totter. Does anybody have any info on these, like how long and wide the main plank should be? How high should the fulcrum be above the ground? What should I use for the plank? Etc.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hope this is what your looking for . http://homelessdave.com/howtobuildateetertotter.htm


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like john found a good one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When I was a kid we had them form 2 feet high and about 8-10 feet long to 4 feet high and 14 or 16 feet long.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like the 2/10 is about right for less than 10 years old.


----------

